# Urinary tract stuff



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

So ive been peeing with a mix of bloodclots and semen for the past year, when ejaculating a mix of blood and semen and pain 9.0/10 scale that lasts for about 20 seconds, and the first 5 seconds of a pee is 9.5/10 on the ultimate painscale.. so painful that ill have electrical currents of pain shooting down my thighs...

Had bloods and urine test done at GPs and came back alright... Have an ultrasound scan booked for a few weeks away.. wondered if anyone else has ever had similar, and the outcome ? hoping to get this sorted as soon as.. ive learnt to handle pain extremely well over the past year as you can imagine! my own fault for not getting checked sooner!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i fail to see why this has been left for 1 year ?

are you single ?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

As above. A YEAR!!!!!?????? WTF Poor fcuker


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Best thread title ever.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Im the type of person who always puts stuff off...

And the work im in has automatic notification rights to my medical records, So if anything pops up that could effect my work they would be informed / have access and untill now i wasnt confirmed at my job fully, if there were any hiccups with medical stuff I may not have got confirmed.. Now im confirmed I can get this sorted.

Seems silly, but seemed logical to me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lxm said:


> Im the type of person who always puts stuff off...
> 
> And the work im in has automatic notification rights to my medical records, So if anything pops up that could effect my work they would be informed / have access and untill now i wasnt confirmed at my job fully, if there were any hiccups with medical stuff I may not have got confirmed.. Now im confirmed I can get this sorted.
> 
> Seems silly, but seemed logical to me.


fair enough but you could of gone to a gum clinic and given another name or even say you think you been spiked with something .

anyway hope it aint as serious as it sounds .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Jesus man, see the doc asap. Hope all is sorted soon


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers, like I said been to docs.. been reffered to hospital for this scan!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fcuk me man I would be in fckin A/E at least the doctors!

That's horrid hope you get it sorted soon.

As lam as it sounds cranberry juice is good for your bladder I have read, I would drink shyt loads and eat a really healthy diet if i was you due to the fact you haven't seen anybody, amazingly stupid. Sorry but wow a whole fckin year?????????


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Let us know the results


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> fcuk me man I would be in fckin A/E at least the doctors!
> 
> That's horrid hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> As lam as it sounds cranberry juice is good for your bladder I have read, I would drink shyt loads and eat a really healthy diet if i was you due to the fact you haven't seen anybody, amazingly stupid. Sorry but wow a whole fckin year?????????


im not sure cranberry juice will stop spunk and blood coming out when having a pi55 but it might make it smell better .


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I was p!ssing blood once with extreme pain. Turned out it was a kidney infection. They had to stick a camera down my japs and into my bladder to find out though. My guess is that's what they've got lined up for you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thatcca said:


> I was p!ssing blood once with extreme pain. Turned out it was a kidney infection. They had to stick a camera down my japs and into my bladder to find out though. My guess is that's what they've got lined up for you.


were you awake when they shot the camera in your eye ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> im not sure cranberry juice will stop spunk and blood coming out when having a pi55 but it might make it smell better .


Yeah I tried


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yeah I tried


lol did it work to stop blood and spuzz coming out when peeing ?


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> were you awake when they shot the camera in your eye ?


No mate. They gave me two options, local or general anaesthetic. I took general. No chance I was going to witness that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thatcca said:


> No mate. They gave me two options, local or general anaesthetic. I took general. No chance I was going to witness that.


yeah the thought of it isnt nice :no:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> lol did it work to stop blood and spuzz coming out when peeing ?


i dunno but considering he hasn't seen a doctor for a year so i just thought why not give it a shot i mean he's not going to see a doctor so fcuk it


----------



## Mara (Aug 4, 2010)

I know the pain your going through mate. It is very very sore. I should never have encountered it in the first place. Im not afraid to admit it but it was from too much substance abuse in the form of Ketamine. Had to go to doctors, my urine sample looked like i had cut my arm and put all the blood in the wee tube. It had given me a Urine infection.. Was given 2 different types of pills and it was away in 4/5 days! Learned my lesson, Never again!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Certainly not from substance misuse...hardly touch booze nevermind anything else!

Bloods came back normal, urine came back normal, had ultrasound scan last week, bladder and kidneys all ok.

The hunt continues


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I passed blood a fair bit on heavy gear and reppin massive on squat and leg press,some kind of internal rupture i was told lasted only a month though!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I was p!ssing blood once with extreme pain. Turned out it was a kidney infection. They had to stick a camera down my japs and into my bladder to find out though. My guess is that's what they've got lined up for you.


fcuk you just scared the **** out of this poor barstarrd


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> No mate. They gave me two options, local or general anaesthetic. I took general. No chance I was going to witness that.


I had this procedure, no GA offered and LA was just some gel they squirted down, I would never have this done again, the scope was about the size of a mcdonalds straw and the whole experience was agony, absolute hell. I had it done because I p1ssed out a load of blood, they never did find the cause.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Have a look at this.

http://www.medicinenet.com/blood_in_semen/article.htm


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok... Got appointment for Urology...

Looks like they gonna be poking about.... :blink:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, had the endoscopy up the urethra and into the bladder.

Firstly ****ing hell it was horrible! rod went in, and was such a weird feeling, then the pain began 'Oh there seems to be some sort of blockage' states the doctor as he forcibly rams the camera in an attempt to pass it.... Really ?.. No really????

Ive got extensive scar tissue inside the wall of my urethra causing a stricture i.e. abnormal narrowing.. 1/4th of the opening and width it should be... No ****ing idea how thats happend... no ive never tried to force a pencil up my cock...

Discussed ways to fix... There are options of simply inserting metal rods of different widths to widen and stretch but apparently this is not a perm fix.. so its a knife operation within the next while.

Glad I know what it is, and hopefuly it will be out of the way soon! back to peeing and cumming at full flow.... :whistling:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Good that you know now dude, get knock out for the op though eh!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah i'll be getting a general anesthetic... he told me that they will have to cut the penis open.. and also up nearer the prostate as that is where the narrowings are... oh god.

The endoscopy was horrible.. no anesthetic at all... still makes me squeamish now.. thinking back. The gay nurse trying to 'distract' me didnt exactly help either.. Lol!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Err, yeah I meant GA. Sounds nasty but worth it in the end.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm no doctor, but can't see how that scarring (which you have probably had since birth) has suddenly caused the bleeding.

Did they enlighten you on that front ? Or they just keen to cut you open.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thatcca said:


> I'm no doctor, but can't see how that scarring (which you have probably had since birth) has suddenly caused the bleeding.
> 
> Did they enlighten you on that front ? Or they just keen to cut you open.


The scarring isnt from birth, The scarring tissue growth is what causes the narrowing.. ive only had the problems of reduced urine flow/semen flow, pain etc in the last couple years which fits in with the scarring tissue..

Apparently you get scaring tissue when your body tries to repair damage done to the urethra from either trauma or infection be it urine or kidney ... Because part of the tube is so narrow when the flow of urine is reduced by up to 70% so suddenly, the force building up behind the narrowing and with the full force from bladder causes ripping/tearing (apparently)


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Best of luck with the operation then mate.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

yea saw it on embarassing bodies the other night a woman had scars and it narrowed her urinary tract they just put her to sleep and used these instruments in all sizes to widen it.she had been putting up with it for 4 yrs. hope all goes well


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers.. Yeah I also saw that.... Thing is the rods are a temp fix... So glad im getting something done about it which will last!


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

they may put a permanent tube down there to keep it open.im like yourself as far as getting stuff seen to as its taken me 2 years to get this tooth pulled out  im off in the morning absolutly ****tin it


----------

